# 86 stanza 4wd wagon. no go



## pathy09 (Jul 11, 2009)

i have an 86 wagon, i can get it to start on occasions but it will barley idle and is super rough. if you unplug the exhaust coil while at idle there is no difference nothing happens checked voltage at coil and it's good, swaped out coils for a good one and still same thing. if you try and hit the gas it's almost like it is getting too much fuel wot and it barely gets over 1k rpms. it ran good a couple of weeks earlier, then one day nothing. i have been messing with it for a while now checking evrything i could think of to no avail. anyone got ne ideas??????? i'm stumped. it has spark and fuel????


----------



## FordMan77 (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there a chance that the catalytic converter is clogged up? I've had this happen on another vehicle and the car would barely rev and ran like junk. I disconnected the exhaust before the cat and car ran 100% better.

Barring that, have you checked the EEC for codes? I'm not sure what engine the 86 got, but my 87 has the CA20e so it may be similar. I've got a factory service manual for it that I can look at if you can't find an answer.

Jay


----------

